# Winding Mechanisms



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a question regarding the winding-mechanisms of pocket watches which I am hoping someone here will be able to answer.

Did key-wind watches come first? Or crown/stem-winders come first? And when did one begin to take preference over the other?


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

Key wind watches went first and the crown system has been invented by a french watchmaker Jean Adrien PHILIPPE around 1840, patented in 1844.

Norbert Patek noticed this invention during the Paris Universal Exhibition in 1844.

One year after, Philippe moved to Swiss and created a company with Norbert Patek, no need to tell yu the name of this new company.

Hoping to have help yu,

Bertrand


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry bud, no idea...*

But thanks for the information. So, keywind first and then crown-wind later in the 1840s. Much appreciated.

*PATEK-PHILLIPE. I'm not that stupid







*


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

But between key-wind and key-less winding there are some very interesting inventions like:

- Stem-Push-Wind (you pull out and push the stem to wind the barrel this way)

- Lever-wind (a lever winds the barrel, see invention by Adam Burdess)

- Ratchett-wind (a little ratchet reaches out of the case side to wind the watch)

- String-wind: You can pull out a little chain, that winds the barrel, the chain is pulled in again by a spring.

- By a little outfoldable plate, screwed on the winding square

- By turning the whole front bezel

Have no photos yet, sorry!

And some more unknown ways to wind a watch...

Andreas


----------

